# Seat Leon Footwell Leak



## unkletom (Jan 5, 2007)

Folks,
I have had a foul smell in my Leon 2002 which turned out to be damp carpets. IMG SEAT Warrington told me the leak is being caused by faulty membranes in the doors and it would cost me more than £500 to fix it and to dry the carpet. They said it was a common problem with the Leons.
£500 to fix a problem that SEAT have been aware of for some time and really is a manufaturing fault??? SEAT also stated they will not contribute to this cost!!!








Has anyone had similar problems? 
Before I spend a lot of dosh on this, I'd like to take a closer look at these membranes. Stupid question, but has anyone got guide for taking off the inside door panels without too much hassle? (sorry, I'm a complete novice). There seem to be no screws in the back door panels.
Many thanks,
Tom


----------



## webbhead (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Seat Leon Footwell Leak (unkletom)*

check out http://www.seatcupra.net - there are lots of links relating to this problem and how to fix it










_Modified by webbhead at 2:24 PM 1-5-2007_


----------



## maxximum (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Seat Leon Footwell Leak (webbhead)*

lol what an idots
just remove ur doorcards
unsrew ur metal plate putt some silicone glue between it and hop thats a job


----------



## hannahlight (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Seat Leon Footwell Leak (unkletom)*

Hi,
I've got the same problem. It's been going on ages and I just can't find out where it's coming from. I pulled up the carpet and found a pool of water which just won't dry out.
I've been told the same thing. Have you had any success with yours?
It's probably linked to the fact that whenever I open the doors after it's been raining I get a gush of water on my feet from the ledge of the door.....
It's driving me mad!
Please let me know how you've fixed it.....Cheers
H


----------



## atarier (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Seat Leon Footwell Leak (hannahlight)*

SEAT stands for *Siempre Estaras Apretando Tornillos*, whichs means *You Always will be Thighten Screws*


----------

